# ________ جميع منتجات الكيراتين - توصيل مجاني لكافة المناطق



## كيراتين (21 ديسمبر 2012)

منتجات [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL][URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]البرازيلية [/URL]والامريكية

​












*مجموعة الاوبتي سموث لفرد الشعر :*

​

من منتجات ماتريكس Matrix و لوريال








*النتيجة : شعر ناعم ولامع وذي مظهر مفعم بالصحة والحيوية..*

*عند نمو الجذور تحتاجي لأعادة التمليس على الجذور فقط وليس على الشعر كاملا


**ملحوظة هامة : *

*للمحافظه على رونق ورطوبة الشعر وصحته يوجد معاه مجموعة العنايه سيلك لوك تحتوي على شامبو وبلسم .*

*النتيجه وغسل الشعر من لحظة الفرد ولاتحتاجين لإنتظار يومين مثل باقي أنواع الفرد *

*السعر : 950 ريال فقط*



*وهذا أكثر نوع مطلوب مني في عام 2011 و 2012 *







*سليك لوك للعناية بالشعر بعد الاوبتي سموث :

شامبو :









الكبير : 300

الصغير : 150



بلسم:









الكبير : 300

الصغير : 150



**____________________ ________________*





​










*1- منتجات جلوبال [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]البرازيلية [/URL]:*





*كيراتين جلوبال البرازيلي الحجم 1000 مل*
متوفر بالشوكلاته و الفراوله
*السعر :* 1830 ريال
*كيراتين جلوبال البرازيلي الحجم 500 مل :*
متوفر بالشوكلاته والصبار والفراوله
*السعر :* 1000 ريال
*شامبو وبلسم جلوبال البرازيلي الحجم 500 مل :*
*سعر الشامبو : *190 ريال
*سعر البلسم :* 190 ريال
____________________ ____________________ ________________












*2- منتجات الجراح الامريكية :*





*1/ شامبو قبل [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]الحجم 1000 مل :*
يستخدم قبل عمل الكيراتين
*السعر :* 290 ريال
*2/ شامبو و بلسم بعد عمل [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]للحفاظ على نعومة الشعر ولمعانه :*
السعر للشامبو : 150 ريال
السعر للبلسم : 150 ريال
*3/ سيروم لحماية الشعر وزيادة اللمعان :*
*السعر :* 150 ريال
*4/ كيراتين الجراح 1000 مل :*
متوفر نوعين :
الشوكلاته يستخدم للشعر الاجعد و المدرج 
*السعر :* 1950 ريال
النوع الثاني : بالالوفيرا يستخدم للشعر الخفيف والمموج
*السعر :* 1950 ريال
*5/ كيراتين الجراح الحجم الصغير 200 مل :*
متوفر بالشوكلاته والالوفيرا
*السعر :* 850 ريال
*6/ مجموعة كيراتين الجراح الحجم الصغير للاستخدام الشخصي :*
السعر : 850 ريال
*7/ سيراميك الجراح بحرارة 470 ْ :*
​




لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي اضغطي هنا




​
السعر : 399 ريال
____________________ ____________________ ___________________

*3 – منتجات كاديفو [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]البرازيلية [/URL]:*



*مجموعة كاديفو 1000 مل :*





تحتوي على المعالج و الشامبو والبلسم فقط .. حجم 1000 مل :
*السعر للمجموعة :* 2800 ريال
*مجموعة كاديفو صغير (استخدام شخصي ) :*
تحتوي المجموعة على شامبو وبلسم والمعالج .
*السعر :* 950 ريال



*كيرايتن كاديفو بالعنب والآسايا :*





*السعر للكيراتين :* 1940 ريال
*المجموعة تحتوي على شامبو وبلسم حجم 250 مل :*
*السعر للمجموعة :* 1950

*شامبو كاديفو بعد [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]الحجم الصغير :*










*شامبو كاديفو البرازيلي :*
*السعر :* 150 ريال
*بلسم كاديفو البرازيلي :*
*السعر :* 150 ريال





*سيروم كاديفو للحماية و لزيادة اللمعان للشعر :*
*السعر :* 150 ريال





*ماسك كاديفو لمعالجة الشعر :*
*السعر :* 150 ريال
____________________ ____________________ ____________

*4- منتجات ماكسي البرازيليه :*






*1- المجموعة تحتوي على*
كيراتين ماكسي 1000 مل
شامبو قبل [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]وشامبو بعد
امبولات بعد الكيراتين
سيروم حماية للشعر
*السعر للمجموعة كاملة :* 2600 ريال
*مجموعة ماكسي للاستخدام الشخصي 250 مل :*
تحتوي على شامبو + بلسم + مادة الكيراتين
*السعر للمجموعة الشخصية :* 1300 ريال

*2- كيراتين بايو البرازيلي :*
​




لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي اضغطي هنا




​
*السعر : 980 ريال*
*استشوار ماكسي الهوائي :*
​




لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي اضغطي هنا




​
السعر : 380 ريال
____________________ ____________________ ___
*5- منتجات ترست واي البرازيليه :*



*1- [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]البرازيلي :*





متوفر بالشوكلاته والفراوله .. والجوجوبا 
من افضل انواع [URL="http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=41436"]الكيراتين [/URL]البرازيلي لتنعيم وتغليف ومعالجة الشعر التالف من التمليس او الصبغ
الحجم : 1000 مل ..
السعر : 2200 ريال

*6- منتجات كيور بايو :*







متوفر بماء الذهب , وشمع النحل
خالي من الفورمالدهايد ..
*الحجم :* 1000 مل (لتر)
*السعر :* 1850 ريال
*المجموعة :* 2500 ريال
*7- كيراتين ايجي ماكس البرازيلي :*

​

*مجموعة ايجي ماكس البرازيلية**:*





تحتوي على شامبو بعد وبلسم والمعالج
*حجم المعالج :* 1 لتر .
*سعر المجموعة :* 2200 ريال

____________________ ____________________ ________________
​





*التوصيل مجاني لكافة مناطق المملكة*

*خصم خاص للكميات الكبيره *



*للتواصل / بشرى*

*0500229606*
​


----------



## كيراتين (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ________ جميع منتجات الكيراتين - توصيل مجاني لكافة المناطق*

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 
وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
​




التوصيل مجاني لكافة مناطق المملكة

*خصم خاص للكميات الكبيره *



*للتواصل / بشرى*

*0500229606*​


----------



## كيراتين (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ________ جميع منتجات الكيراتين - توصيل مجاني لكافة المناطق*

التوصيل مجاني لكافة مناطق المملكة

*خصم خاص للكميات الكبيره *



*للتواصل / بشرى*

*0500229606*


..............


----------

